# age



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

im goin slug hunting this season and have one question....im 16 and had am wondering if i can still shoot a doe????ive heard ppl say yes and some said no...i couldnt find it in regulation book and really need to find out before saturday...i thought until 18 you can shoot does but then i heard its 16 now....advice is greatly appreciated because i need to figure out what license i should get...thanks


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Best to call your local game warden. Most state hunting regulation booklets list the warden and their phone number.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Here in ND there it is explained in the regs on how it goes. We have to apply for tags and I think if they see an age that is too young they will drop you from that lottery drawing. We though have youth and a youth season in anyone under 18 can shoot a deer on those days. I would take the advice and call your DNR to find out exactly.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Every MN zone is different. Definately call the local warden or the DNR to find out for sure. Do not take somebodies word for it, could cost you big time if they are wrong.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

To buy a ND youth season tag you need to be either 14 or 15. You can apply for a youth season tag ONE time only....after that you are in the regular lottery and have to abide by the license, doe or buck, that you receive in the lottery. The youth season tag allows you to shoot either a doe or a buck.

I believe you only can hunt the ND youth season if you apply for a youth season tag....


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

Im not sure But if you Buy a MULTI ZONE you cannot shoot a Doe (Unlesss you can buy Bonus doe permits) But Check the age cause normally the Youth One season License you can shoot a Doe or Buck But you have to choose a zone for your Doe


----------

